# Literate NSFW RP Request!



## When’sDinner? (Aug 24, 2019)

Hi all! This will be my first request or post on this website at all! I am chasing some good Roleplay, see below for more!

Bit about me: 
I’m Australian, I work and study at the same time, and I love meeting new people! I had a long hiatus from RPing that I have recently come off of, so I may be a bit rusty. I like all plots, characters, and such, as long as they make sense within the story. I love smut too, but plot comes first for me! 

Bit about what I want:
I love all kinds of plots and stuff, so honestly come to me with anything!! The only thing I do not like is one-liners; please only consider me if you know the difference between ‘your’ and ‘you’re’, and can write reliably 1-2 paragraphs minimum (and I mean a paragraph of 4-6 lines minimum, too, not two sentences)! Thanks guys! 

Am Fandom friendly, though I would prefer we play OCs! - Pokemon, Digimon, etc are awesome worlds! 

I have very, very few limits with NSFW elements, so tell me what you like! Anything goes! (If I don’t like it, the worst I can say is no haha I won’t bite your head off for suggesting kinky stuff!) 

Honestly, just shoot me a message when to say hello or reply to my post, I would love to hear from you!! I have Discord or email, if you would like to RP over that! If you have any questions at all, shoot!


----------



## Ruki-the-Zorua (May 6, 2020)

I'm interested. Sure, let's see where it goes.


----------



## Anon_the_human (May 10, 2020)

I'm interested, we can talk about it on Discord! Feel free to PM me!


----------

